# He is asking for trouble! (pitbull) Rant



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok I've got a rant. I'm not sure if it goes here or not. Please feel free to move. Well me and DH were at walmart. I was talking to a freind when I hear someone say get the H out of the way. I turn to see someone we know very causly. I laughed and said make me ill feed you to my shepherd. We both laughed. All was fine he said well ill feed you to my pitbulls. Were both still jokeing here. I said ahh pits aint mean there some of the sweetest babys. He looks at me and he's dead serious when he says not mine I MAKE mine as mean as I can. As in these dogs are not only Dog aggresive but people aggressive. This guy takeing a HUGE risk he lives in town. And to make matters worse he has a baby girl in the house less than a year old. These people I know don't train these dogs because they don't take care of there own kid usually leaving it with the roomates or other family because she's to much work. I'm serous what's gunna happen when the baby can walk and wants to play with the puppy. It won't be pretty for the baby or the pits who will be PTS and pits will be in the news for mauling the baby. But it sure as shootin it will headline (family pet mauls child never shown agrresin before) I was so angry I jus walked away what do yo say tosome one so stupid?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would report them to the AC because they are making their dog aggressive and that is endangering the welfare of a child and they are not caring for the dog.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

We have No Animal Control in that town. And no pound other than a small tin windowless dirt floor shack. I suppose I could call the cops but I doubt they'd take the time to do anyting till AFTER something bad happens


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, if you are really, really sure they are neglecting the child, then call children protective services. If you do not know how to find the right agency, call the police and ask them how to get ahold of them so that you can call them. 

It is really, really hard to prove a negligence or abuse case on dogs. If they were fighting the dogs, maybe. But otherwise, so long as the dogs have food and water and shelter, there is little you can do. When he says he is making them mean, making them aggressive, well, there are people that would say that the protection element of schutzhund makes dogs mean or aggressive. So he is in fact training his dogs to be guardians.

I agree that the dogs probably will make the news some day. It would really, be bad if it is because of an attack on the child, and nobody did anything to help the child. If you report it, then they can send in an investigator, and if they leave the child in the home, they may make some suggestions and they may be aware of the people and check on them. It is possible that it will prevent a tragedy.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

True Selzer, but ScHc is a trained CONTROLED aggresion. A uncontroled untrained land shark. The baby is taken care of but she is pawned off on who ever will watch her because the dad has other important thimgs to do like install a stero system or partying with friends. He is trying to live like a big city gang member in a small town of about 2500 people if that many. He came from OKC so I figure he's doing it to look tough. but I am not sure of there address. How do I find out were they live and call with out them knowing it was me?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Oops I ment ScHc is a trained CONTROLED aggresion. NOT a uncontroled untrained land shark


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Does your county have a narcotics task force? This guy sounds like every doper I've ever run across.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes the town is VERY hard on drugs. They don't mess around there. If he is dealing and the way he acts/dresses I'm sure they keep a close eye on him. My MIL knows them better his wife worked for her for a few months till she quit because she did not have enuff time to spend with him. I can find out more from her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Certainly, we all here KNOW what Schutzhund is. But what does the general public know? What do even the police know? What does AC know? Or child protective services know? 

If he tells them he is training the dog to be a guard dog, then he could be doing some type of schutzhund/protection sport, OR he can be feeding the dog gun powder and kicking it and making it mean. The average Joe has no idea what training methods are even acceptable. 

You can have a guy like Lou who trains dogs with e-collars one way, and someone who abuses the dogs like that woman in Chicago who was strapping them everwhere, particularly around the unmentionables and shocking the dogs into submission. And under both heading they call it training. 

To the average person, what they do with schutzhund, batting the dog with the baton and encouraging it to go for the sleeve, is making the dog mean. And at the same time it is perfectly legal and people do it all the time. 

I can seriously abuse my dogs and tell any local official that I am training them to be schutzhund dogs, and they would not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

We had a neighbor back in Naperville, IL who had a very nasty PB. He attacked several family members, used to get out and attack neighbors and bit my dog once. I was almost ready to shoot it. Well, it bit their young daughter pretty bad and that was the end of that dog. Thank god and crazy they let it go so long. I've seen plenty of PBs and most were very social so I'm not knocking the breed but the bad ones can turn real bad, IMO.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

In Oklahoma, DHS is the agency that takes care of that kind of thing. I would find out all I can and call them. I'm not sure it would do any good, because like any government agency they are not very prompt, but at least you know you tried.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

What a jack***, that's the reason the breed in down the crapper... If they dogs are actually people aggressive, they need to be taken and euthed, and he needs to never get dogs again...

I've only met a few 'bully' breeds, aside form American Bulldogs, who were nasty, and those I met were nervy and just not happy dogs... My own old bulldog included - wonder why she's taking a dirt nap. 

If you do call in child services or something, and they check out the home and find a few aggressive 'pit bulls', they will likely try to do something about it. 

Don't understand why people who want a guard dog don't get a guardian breed, and try to ruin a human-friendly one instead.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone hear about the pit who went after and bit a horse in PA? They were discussing BSL, how they are vicious, and "What if there was a stroller that set the pit bull off!?" all because one volunteer didn't have a proper collar on an Animal-Reactive dog.

The dog's name is Kelly, and my friend works with her, she's a great girl and has never shown the slightest human-aggression, yet the media played it up to be a vicious mauling nearly, where people were in danger.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Pit bulls along with some other ill perceived breeds are banned where I live. I personally like the breed when they are not owned by bad people. I've seen a lot of pits with great personalities. I have also seen a lot of pits that were scary mean. Most times all you have to do is look at the people who own the dog to tell. It's an unfortunate generalization but there is some truth to it. Seems to be an ego thing for these people and I guess in certain areas banning certain breeds is a good thing.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

ruger said:


> Pit bulls along with some other ill perceived breeds are banned where I live. I personally like the breed when they are not owned by bad people. I've seen a lot of pits with great personalities. I have also seen a lot of pits that were scary mean. Most times all you have to do is look at the people who own the dog to tell. It's an unfortunate generalization but there is some truth to it. Seems to be an ego thing for these people and I guess in certain areas banning certain breeds is a good thing.


And that is abnormal for the breed. They were bred NOT to have aggression towards people, and we killed for showing any. Reputable breeders still practice that way. Unwarranted aggression = dead dog. However, many "Bully" breeders are mixing in dogs like Presa's, and American Bulldogs ect. for size, and calling them APBTs... When a real APBT is what you see in my avatar...

It's just sad, like with GSDs too, people believe the media and go out and get one of these dogs to make it mean and compensate for things they obviously lack.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> Anyone hear about the pit who went after and bit a horse in PA? quote]
> 
> I saw this on the news last night. Have you seen the broadcast? It will make you very angry! I am working on writing a letter to the TV station about letting their newscasters state their OPINIONS on something they are not educated on. They made the inference that because the pit bit the horse, it could now turn on people. They are calling it an "attack". I think that if the pit attacked the horse there would be a lot more damage than a bite on its neck.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sometimes we just know that something bad is going to happen. From the way you relate the conversation I don't get a good feeling about the outcome of this one.

In Quebec, Canada, a young mother (17) left her infant alone in a baby swing and stepped outside for a smoke. She said she was maybe 10 feet away from her child, but on the other side of an open door.

Her two huskies attacked and killed the baby. She is charged with manslaughter.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I did watch it, Raven  Even the woman trying to defend the breed came off a little nutty to me, and she stepped on shepherds, akitas, and rotties while she spoke. 

From what I know, Kelly is a great dog, a little slow lol but a great dog who was in the hands of someone irresponsible... 
06 01 2010 :: Kelly video by Shelter_dogs - Photobucket


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> I've only met a few 'bully' breeds, aside form American Bulldogs, who were nasty, and those I met were nervy and just not happy dogs... My own old bulldog included - wonder why she's taking a dirt nap.


Are you saying the out of the bull dog breeds that American Bulldogs tend to be the least stable?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

ruger said:


> Are you saying the out of the bull dog breeds that American Bulldogs tend to be the least stable?


Nah, but they are commonly called 'pit bulls' by people who aren't breed savvy, and they are bred like german shepherds. They are great PP and guardian dogs, they even herd..

But if one were to bite someone, they media would likely call it a pit bull... In fact, I made a thread, when Haakers Dream Bulldog Ranch was on the news for Uno, their male American Bulldog, killing their daughter, the media called it a pit bull...

I actually considered getting an American Bulldog instead of a GSD, so no, they aren't unstable, they just don't have the same temperament of an APBT. They are more likely to hurt a person than an APBT, because of how they are bred. They aren't culled for showing signs of HA... Whereas most APBT breeders will put a dog down for growling at strangers...


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

That's why I jus walked away if I had said what I really thought I would have been run out of the store. Because I would have cussed him up one side and down the other. He saw no problems with having such aggresive dogs because that's how pits are supposed to be. Gang member thug wanna bes make me sick. There ruining the breed.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Nah, but they are commonly called 'pit bulls' by people who aren't breed savvy, and they are bred like german shepherds. They are great PP and guardian dogs, they even herd..
> 
> But if one were to bite someone, they media would likely call it a pit bull... In fact, I made a thread, when Haakers Dream Bulldog Ranch was on the news for Uno, their male American Bulldog, killing their daughter, the media called it a pit bull...
> 
> I actually considered getting an American Bulldog instead of a GSD, so no, they aren't unstable, they just don't have the same temperament of an APBT. They are more likely to hurt a person than an APBT, because of how they are bred. They aren't culled for showing signs of HA... Whereas most APBT breeders will put a dog down for growling at strangers...


Thanks for explaining that. I really don't know much about that breed.


----------



## dogbite-expert (Jun 29, 2010)

*Rant*

I agree with you but to my knowledge there are no laws against training your dog to be aggressive. If a dog who has been trained bites someone who is 
not trespassing or provoking the dog, then the owner typically has no defense
and both the dog and the owner suffer the consequences.

Ron Berman - Dog Expert, Bite Expert, D.A.B.F.E., Expert Witness and Consultant for Litigation


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree noting will be done because they have not BIT yet. But when they do all heck will break out. I jus don't want that FIRST bite to be a inicent baby.


----------

